# Parts for Renault Dodge 50 Lorry - Help



## charmeroo (29 October 2011)

Hi!  Hope someone with a Renault Dodge lorry can help me with where to get parts?  My lorry is 1989 and I've had parts from Andrew Nicholson in Poole in the past but I don't think that he's around any more as his phone number is disconnected.

Can anyone tell me who else would be able to help me?

Many thanks!!!


----------



## DebbieCG (30 October 2011)

Have you tried looking at info and help on this Dodge vehicle website?

www. dodge50.co.uk


----------



## Clannad48 (30 October 2011)

When I had one of these I bought a fair number of parts from Ebay - I also contacted this website for info - they were really helpful:  www.dodge50.co.uk


----------



## charmeroo (30 October 2011)

Thanks for your replies!  Yes - I have looked at that website and will be contacting one of those suggested on the site who also trades on ebay.  Just wondered if anyone had any good or bad experiences with anyone?


----------

